# Vanity Plate Ideas for 82 633csi?



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to register my 1982 633csi this week, and i want to get a vanity plate for it. Anyone have any ideas?
Living in a state like NM, most plates probably will be available.

My first thought was SHARK, but i am sure there are better ideas out there.


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

What do you guys think of SHRKNSE?


----------



## dantheman85x (Feb 17, 2009)

SHRKNSE is cool. I have a plate too. ABSURRD. I still laugh at it.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

GRTWHIT
it's not avail in CA otherwise I would have it


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a great plate, I will see if its available tomorrow, Thanks!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

jawwwws


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

I used the last one first, and found out Friday that i got the plate..... 
Thanks 6_Brit!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet I am jealous now =/


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Can you have the same plate as someone else as long as you are in different states in the big U S of A?? awesome!

thats coming from a country (yes.. country!) of 4.5million hahahaha


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

yes, just not in the same state I believe


----------

